# Uk Mac



## pianohno (May 8, 2009)

Seeing as you can now buy pro pans and pallets on the US MAC site, I was wondering if anyone knew if we'd be able to do this on the UK one soon? 

Also, I've heard there's a F&F sale coming up in June - I take it that applies to the UK too right? 

Just wondered if anyone knew


----------



## 27dots (May 8, 2009)

unfortunately I wouldn't assume that because the US has it that we'll get it

like for example how they can b2m for a gloss, lipstick or eyeshadow and we can (or could?) only get a lipstick

hopefully though!






I was wondering if anyone knows whether the Perfect Style brush set will be available in the uk?


----------



## LMD84 (May 8, 2009)

last year when mac had a f&f sale we did not get one. we did however get about 20% the holiday gift sets - little darlings and such. 

i'd love to think one day we will get the pro pans on the uk site though! so much easier than depotting!


----------



## pianohno (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_last year when mac had a f&f sale we did not get one. we did however get about 20% the holiday gift sets - little darlings and such. 

i'd love to think one day we will get the pro pans on the uk site though! so much easier than depotting!_

 





 that's pretty upsetting really! I want to move to America, they really don't know how lucky they are haha!


----------



## anita22 (May 8, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me what an F&F sale is? Thanks


----------



## iadoremac (May 8, 2009)

June in the U.S


----------



## pianohno (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Can anyone please tell me what an F&F sale is? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's called a 'friends and family' sale and its where MAC offer a discount (around 20% ish?) online and in stores. HTH


----------



## vocaltest (May 9, 2009)

I highly doubt we will get the F&F sale. I'm pretty sure we've never had one.. correct me if I'm wrong of course. The most we get is the Carnaby Street shopping night.


----------



## pianohno (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I highly doubt we will get the F&F sale. I'm pretty sure we've never had one.. correct me if I'm wrong of course. The most we get is the Carnaby Street shopping night._

 
Yeah, I don't think we've ever had one but I was just trying to keep hopeful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wish I could go to the Carnaby street shopping night but getting there is just expensive/impractical as it's so far away


----------

